# Vorroa mite treatment



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Formic Acid Approved for Varroa and Tracheal Mite Control in Organic Honey Production

Following is an edited version of the final ruling recently released. The entire document can be found at Regulations.gov

Formic acid was petitioned for use in May 2010, as a pesticide for suppression of Varroa mites. Formic acid is a colorless liquid with a pungent odor which is miscible in water. This substance is the simplest carboxylic acid and is naturally occurring in small amounts in some insects and plants and is a natural component of honey.

Fumigant mite control products for beehives generally consist of a gel pad impregnated with formic acid which is contained in a sealed plastic pouch. Application consists of cutting vents in the pouch and setting it in the hive, where it releases vapors that diffuse throughout the hive. The volatilization of formic acid causes mite deaths by asphyxiation generally without harm to exposed bees. It can also penetrate capped cells and sealed brood cells where mites are feeding.

The petition was submitted by the Hawaii Department of Agriculture, and is retrievable from the NOP Web site in the Petitioned Substances Database: Agricultural Marketing Service - National List of Allowed and Prohibited Substances.
The use of synthetic formic acid is regulated by other Federal agencies. Formic acid has antibacterial properties that make it effective as a preservative, and the Food and Drug Administration (FDA) permits its use as a food additive in the feed and drinking water of animals. FDA also permits the use of formic acid as flavoring agent in processed foods. The Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) has exempted synthetic formic acid from the requirement of a tolerance in or on honey and honeycomb when used to control tracheal mites and suppress Varroa mites in bee colonies, and applied in accordance with label use directions. The EPA has examined the potential for formic acid residues to appear in beeswax and honey and concluded that residues above those found naturally are not expected when a formic acid pesticide product is used as directed. Synthetic formic acid is currently permitted in Canada 

and the European Union for use in organic apiculture to control parasitic mites.

The information presented by the petitioner and considered by the NOSB is generally supported by a June 2011 technical report for formic acid that the NOSB Livestock.

During their deliberations, the NOSB also considered formic acid in the context of their final recommendations for apiculture standards from 2001 and 2010 and feedback from the Apiculture Working Group. Based upon their review of this information, the NOSB issued a final 
recommendation to add formic acid to the National List with an annotation that would limit the substance's use to a pesticide solely within honeybee hives. In their recommendation, the NOSB did not limit the use of formic acid only for treatment of Varroa mites, which was the use specified by the petitioner. Since EPA registers formic acid as a pesticide to control Varroa and tracheal mites, their recommendation and this proposed rule would, in effect, allow the use of formic acid to control both Varroa and tracheal mites in organic apiculture.

The Secretary has reviewed and proposes to accept the NOSB's recommendation. Consistent with the NOSB recommendation, this proposed rule would amend Sec. 205.603 of the National List by adding formic acid (CAS 64-18-6) at paragraph (b)(2) as a synthetic substance allowed for use as follows:

Formic acid (CAS 64-18-6)--for use as a pesticide solely within honeybee hives.


We have started using the mite away Quick strips II this year.

 Al


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

This is my first year with bees so I've never used any other mite treatment. I bought the MAQS, read the inserts.....and still wound up surprised. I'm not sure what I expected when I opened the bucket~ but what is in there is several plastic bags filled with goo-ey stuff.....gell filled pack might describe it. I read that I should use respirator but I didn't have one so I tried to be fast. Cut the first open, couldn't get the paper off it, I was wearing gloves and the paper is wet and was tearing into tiny strips, I mess with it too long and must have inhaled though I was trying to hold my breath.....felt like I was gonna pass out! I got the strips put into all three hives, learned later that the paper I was having such a rough time removing should stay on (it doesn't say that on the bucket the strips come in, and just says to remove from packaging). If I hadn't tried to get the paper off I might have kept from breathing much of it. The last hive has the paper on~ I felt very ill and just put the strips in and left. I was sick most of the day but the next day felt fine. There were HUNDREDS of dead bees the next day. VERY disturbing. But the day after that the dead bees were cleaned up and they hives looked ok from the outside. I'm making the syrup for their fumaglinB now so I'll be checking them again later today.

I guess what I'm trying to tell everyone is~ Leave the paper on the strips. It's aint coming off without a lot of time.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I would think this is another thing you were trying to say.
"I should use respirator " Should have stopped right there and got one.

It says to open the entrance when applying thes strips for the first couple days.


 Al


----------



## Cheryl aka JM (Aug 7, 2007)

You are a wise man


I did leave the entrance open~ there was still a lot of dead bees. An initial die off is apparently normal, I suspect there were not as many dead bees as it looked like, they cleaned it up fast and they look fine now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Just read the MSDS sheet that came with our paid last night. Got four things from it off the bat. 

(1. Wear respirator Tells you the filters to have too, TC-23C pre filters,TC14G cannisters

(2. Wear PVC noprene or nitrite or equil quilty gloves.

(3. Don't smoke or have them near a sorce of flames.

(4. Open the entrance across the whole hive.

They even recommend you wear cover alls over your clothing.


I even used tongs with the Mite a Way pads to place them on the shims.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

(3. Don't smoke or have them near a sorce of flames.

now this might make some stop and think ,, there are some that will never open a hive with out smoke


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Started our mite treatments yesterday with the mite a way quick strips. I can see where some one would thing the wraps were supposed to come off the gel packs. Some of them would start to unwrap them selves as I seprated them to place in the hive. 
Wearing my resprater I never got a whiff of the fumes. Kare how ever got to close at least once and said it was awful stuff. to smell.

Tom I think you were trying to make a funny. The no smoking ment cigars cigrettes or a pipe. 

We didn't us any smoke either. It was a beautifil day to do the job sunny and bright till we were back home. Got 3 hives done and the rain started but we did the fourth and last one quickly.


 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

but Al,, your smoker has more sorce of flames. then any cigars cigrettes or a pipe. 
but yes I did mean it as a joke


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Did the last 6 hives in the back yard before the rain yesterday morning and the last out yard in the afternoon during a break in the rain.
Finished with that.

 Al


----------

